# Engine mounts for R32 DSG in mk2 rallye cell, where????



## Soulfly_r (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi.
One question, there is some engine mounts (to buy) for the r32 and the dsg for the mk2 cell?
now I have with lateral mounts but.....mmm I think the 3 points engine mouts it´s better option.
My previus engine run whit the lateral mounts, 1.8t+gt28rs+haldex
















and now......








Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## gdaily (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Engine mounts for R32 DSG in mk2 rallye cell, where???? (Soulfly_r)*

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTYFULL!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Engine mounts for R32 DSG in mk2 rallye cell, where???? (gdaily)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdaily* »_ABSOLUTELY BEAUTYFULL!!!!!!!























x2 + sweeeet


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Engine mounts for R32 DSG in mk2 rallye cell, where???? (Soulfly_r)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Compomotive's.
Any updates?


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Wow, very nice!


----------



## Dutch1967 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Engine mounts for R32 DSG in mk2 rallye cell, where???? (Soulfly_r)*

Contact Dutchbuild.com they have the DSG mount to use with the stock subframe.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Engine mounts for R32 DSG in mk2 rallye cell, where???? (Dutch1967)*

DSG into Mk2= http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Soulfly_r (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: Engine mounts for R32 DSG in mk2 rallye cell, where???? (stealthmk1)*

Perfect.
And the front mount? 
thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Soulfly_r (Nov 24, 2005)

Now running. Golf Rallye R32 DSG.

Music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9gBkS7UwJ4

unplugged

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9gBkS7UwJ4

Come on!

:laugh:


----------



## 2fast4you2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Could you post some new pictures of the car and engine mounts 
Very nice Rallye you have there :thumbup::beer:


----------

